# New tank IM50 lagoon build



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Okkkkk so i am back...cant stay away from this hobby lol...I bought myself a 7 month old Innovative marine 50 set up in a package deal this morning...Pictures will come soon but for now i need some help and info in terms of cycling this tank....

The plan is to add CaribSea life rock and live sand and make it a sweet lps system. Now what i need to know is i have a 20G cube running at the moment which is matured and has corals, live rock etc...I am thinking of using its water to cycle my IM50 quickly. What do u guys think?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I kinda did this with my recent move. I moved my 75gal in one night. Was empty of coral and most rock (another holding tank). Drained all the water into 5gal buckets and left the sand covered. Set it all back up about 4hours later with the same water.took about 3-5 days to get out all the bad shit that kicked up by the sand moving around and then I started moving coral back in a few weeks later. Hand full of water changes in-between. Took a little longer the get my parameters in check. Still working on it. But most of my stock is back in


I would use a rock or two from your exsisting system to seed the new tank. That will make.it faster Too. 

I think the rock from an exsisting system is more effective than using water. But water is not cheap to make so use your water change water to add to the new system. 

So to answer your question it will def speed up the process but not instant. My experience anyways


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with Matt. I would only add that you can use Aquavitro Seed to speed up the cycle. As long as you dose it exactly as described you will not get any spikes. It will require 7 days of steady testing but I use it in all my new setups.

You can drop in fish in the same day which is awesome.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys i am thinking going old school and start this one as a fresh system....this way i am hoping i wont introduce any unwanted pests or whatever...HOPING FOR lol but nothing is guaranteed so i guess i will use my existing systems live rock knowing my system is thriving so nothing to worry...who knows what i might introduce if i get a live rock from anyone else....fill it up with live sand, Dry rock from CaribSea and call it a day...let it cycle for a month....hopefully less than start adding livestock....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

So I started the cycle last weekend using Seachem Stability, live sand and dry rock....added a piece of live rock from my existing nano to help the cycle a bit...put in a raw shrimp which has now bubbled up lol....haven't tested water yet since its too early..here are some pics while the tank is cycling....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Update skimmer addition*

Got myself a Tunze 9004 DOC skimmer to go on this lagoon which fits perfectly in one of the overflow slots provided. For flow i am going to try out 2 coral box qp-5 pumps. I have heard some good reviews on them lets see.

The tank seems to give me 0 ammonia and nitrites and 5 nitrates after the first week of cycle...i have introduced couple of snails (bubblebee and trochus) and they are both doing well. Lets see i am in no rush. Seachem Stability definetly helps...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry folks got busy and almost forgot to update the thread.. So the tank has completed the cycle in 2 weeks i guess due to addition of matured Live Rock and live sand with Seachem Stability.....the first water change was done after the cycle...Added GFO in TLF 150 reactor, also added Tunze 9004 skimmer and turned lights on gradually....i know diatoms are coming since the lights are on now lol....i ran the cycle without lights to keep algae at bay...

The tank parameters after the cycle completion is
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10ppm
Phosphate 0.07ppm
Cal 450 ppm
Alk 9 DKH
Mag 1440 ppm
Salinity 1.026 ppm

I have added my pair of Occellaris which have been with me for 4 years now and some zoas to check out the system...I will be introducing a Chaeto Reactor soon to handle the Phosphates...wish me good luck...

I would like you guys to tell me what fish i can add to my lagoon...every fish must have a job to do...i need some to eat algae, some to eat pests etc...

Here are some pics...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

For working fish I would suggest a sand sifting goby and a wrasse. Six Line. Since you have a mesh top he can't jump out. I would also add a strawberry or fighting conch. Great clean up crew addition.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

mmatt said:


> For working fish I would suggest a sand sifting goby and a wrasse. Six Line. Since you have a mesh top he can't jump out. I would also add a strawberry or fighting conch. Great clean up crew addition.


Thanks Matt i do have a six line in my other cube but i know they are pricks...want to add a yellow corris and maybe another Fairy wrasse of some kind...Strawberry Conch are definitely on the list. What about an algae eating fish..Thank you..


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Sand sifting goby. They will turn your sand bed eating Algae and diatoms off of the sand bed. Not sure on small algae eating fish for the rest of the tank. I always go tangs but your tank is to small for that. Maybe hermit crabs? Some one else might have some ideas on small algae eaters


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks..i do have a very tiny yellow tang 1.5" which i can use it for now untill he grows out which i can always return or sell...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Conch Addition to IM50 Lagoon*

Thanks to Mmatt for the suggestion was able to pick up a Conch from Canada Corals yesterday. They were not sure if he is a Strawberry or a Fighting Conch but regardless he is cool looking and already doing its job in my lagoon...Love the personality...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome! Glad I could help. He's def got a pretty cool shell. You won't be disappointed. The two of mine have been around for 4+ years and are work horses.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Awesome! Glad I could help. He's def got a pretty cool shell. You won't be disappointed. The two of mine have been around for 4+ years and are work horses.


Wow they have some serious life span than the other snails...lets hope mine survives tht long as well...thanks again...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Built myself a DIY Chaeto Reactor. Let's grow pods and chaeto. It's amazing how this hobby has evolved to give you more options on doing things.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

The aquascape keeps evolving.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

The tank is. Coming along well. As of yesterday 0 ammonia, 2.5 Nitrates, 0.012 Phosphates, Alk 7, Ca 440 and 1440 Mag. Although it is too early to introduce sps for testing purpose I have added a small frag of Forest Fire Digitata and Christmas Monti a week ago. They have both responded positively with good pe and colour.

Also I am very impressed to see the growth of Chaeto in the Chaeto Reactor. The tank is only 5 weeks old and yet the Reactor is pulling nutrients already.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Look at this beauty doing its thing today lol
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

So its been a little over 3 months and the tank has settled in well..corals mostly sps have started to encrust, colour up and grow....I have attached quite a lot high end stuff to this tank with the hope of using my experience from my old tank and so far so good...enjoy the pictures...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a full tank shot as of today...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*4 month Update*

The tank is now 4 month old since its inception on March 18th. Considering its an AIO tank with no sump (except for back chamber) it has come along really well...All my sps have coloured up, encrusting and growing well...The only change i have made to the tank is replace Radion G4 with 6 bulb ATI fixture/reefbrites...The tank holds a total of 8 fishes (3 wrasses (yellow corris, solaris and an orange back male), 2 pyjama cardinals, pair of Platinum Clowns and a Yellow Tang)...No matter how much i feed the nitrates stay under 1ppm...to raise nitrates a bit i don't change my filter floss for a week, this has worked for me as the sps love the low/little nutrients...

I was lucky recently to win a sweeeet auction from Candy Corals on fb..the auction consisted an Ultra Blue Aussie Clam/Aussie Symphillia Coral/Red and Blue Goniopora and a Rainbow Acan colony......This weekend i am picking up some shrooms...pics and update to follow...

Here is a small story on Wrasses...They are smart and will find ways to jump..i had always read that but now i have experienced it twice.. in my case i was lucky both the times they jump straight into the back chamber where all the filtration happens...it was pain to catch them in there but still lucky not to loose them...i do keep lid on my tank however occasionally when i do maintenance they find a way to jump lol gotta be extremely careful...

Untill next update enjoy the pics...Thanks and happy reefing....


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking good!
Yes, wrasses are smart. Lost 2 yellow corris about 2 years ago. They found a less then 1 inch hole on the cover to jump out from my frag tank.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Rookie, happy for you, I am interested to know how your SPS are growing since I fail with SPS. What you dosing etc counts I suppose.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice pipe clove coral!!
Ive had 2 leoppard wrasses and they have never jumped. Ive only lost chromis and diamond gobies to that trend. I wonder if the sand sleeping wrasses are less skiddish...

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

